# Warrant Web Site



## Qlds007 (4 May 2005)

Guys

I used to refer to a great web site that provided a list of all the warrants available whether it be barrier, instalment put or call and the relative greek weightings that went with each warrant but somehow seemed to have deleted it from my favourites.

Does anyone now the site I am refering to and can remind me of the url.

Cheers
Richard


----------



## RichKid (4 May 2005)

Qlds007 said:
			
		

> Guys
> 
> I used to refer to a great web site that provided a list of all the warrants available whether it be barrier, instalment put or call and the relative greek weightings that went with each warrant but somehow seemed to have deleted it from my favourites.
> 
> ...




Hi Richard,
Well there's www.ozwarrants.com.au.
Also www.asx.com.au has an excellent warrants section with tools and updated lists and direct links to the pdf.
Both are excellent resources in my view, maybe it was the first one you had bookmarked? Let me know if it is.


----------



## Qlds007 (4 May 2005)

Richkid

Many thanks it is the ozwarrants site and i agree it is excellent.

Cheers
Richard


----------

